# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Συνθεση κυκλωματος

## thanasis 1

Λοιπον θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τα σχολια σας για το παρακατω κυκλωμα

http:// 

Ως προς την δομη του πως το βλεπετε??
Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να πρσθεσω στο κυκλωμα και αλλα  στοιχεια(πυκνωτες,αντιστασεις.....),ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα σχεδιασμενο θα  λειτουργει καλα??

----------


## picdev

δεν φένονται και τόσο καλά τα γράμματα, εκ πρώτης όψης θες αρκετούς πυκνωτές bypass στα πόδια τροφοδοσίας και στα κουμπιά που έχεις βάλει, ειδικά αν τα δουλεύεις με interrupt on change

----------


## thanasis 1

Ολες οι αντιστασεις ειναι 10ΚΩ,οι πυκνωτες στον κρυσταλλο ειναι 33pF και ο πυκνωτης c3 10uF.
Επειδη πρωτα φορα ακουω για τους πυκνωτες αυτους μπορεις να μου πεις τι χωρντικοτητας πρεπει να ειναι??Στα ποδια τροφοδοσιας στον pic και στο ds1307 εχω βαλει εναν 100nF.

----------


## picdev

αν μπορείς ανέβασε μια πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία,γιατί μου βγαίνουν τα μάτια

----------


## thanasis 1

Κανε κλικ πανω στην φωτο για μεγενθυση
http://imgur.com/JUH3t

----------


## lepouras

να κάνω μια ερώτηση? στον c3 έχεις παράλληλα μπουτον. επιτρέπετε? δεν τον βραχυκυκλώνεις όταν πατάς το μπουτον? δεν θα καταστραφεί?μήπως πρέπει να μπει και καμιά αντίσταση σε σειρά του αν πρέπει να είναι εκεί?(δεν ξέρω υπόθεση κάνω.)

----------


## picdev

σε όλες τις τροφοδοσίες των ολοκληρωμένων μαζί και της οθόνης βάζεις 100nF κεραμικούς όσο πιο κοντά στα πιν γίνεται, το ίδιο κάνεις και το MCLR, που καλύτερα να το καταργήσεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικό να το χρησιμοποιείς,  επίσης μπορείς να καταργήσεις τις αντιστάσεις για τα κουμπιά και να χρησημοποίησεις τις εσωτερικές pull up που έχει η πόρτα Β, θέλεις και στα κουμπιά πυκνωτές 100nf.

η d1 τι κάνει?

----------


## thanasis 1

Αρα να καταρφησω ολον αυτον τον κλαδο που ξεκινα απο το MCLR.
Το τελικο κυκλωμα δηλαδη αυτο θα ειναι χωρις τον κλαδο MCLR:
http://imgur.com/8Vzfp
ή εχετε να προσθεσετε κατι αλλο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Προσέξτε, ο PIC16F8*7*7 (και ο 8*7*7Α) δεν έχει εσωτερικό MCLR, άρα το χρειάζεται. Το εσωτερικό MCLR υπάρχει στον PIC16F8*8*7. Aν πρέπει να υπάρχει μπουτόν για "reset" από τον χρήστη, να γίνει το παρακάτω κύκλωμα:

mclr877a.jpg

Με πυκνωτή 100nF δεν χρειάζεται δίοδος προστασίας.
gV

----------


## picdev

μπράβο   gv δεν το είχα προσέξει

----------


## thanasis 1

Πολυεστερα πυκνωτη 100nF??

----------


## picdev

τανταλίου ή mkt είναι οι καλύτεροι αλλά ακριβοί με κεραμικούς θα κάνεις δουλειά

----------


## thanasis 1

Στους κρυσταλους χ1 και χ2 τι πυκνωτες πρεπει να βαλω στον χ2 ειναι ενταξει οι 33pF ή πρεπει να μπει μικροτερος,επισης στον χ1 πρεπει να βαλω και εκει πυκνωτες??

----------


## GeorgeVita

Από 15 έως 33pF και στις 2 θέσεις, κεραμικοί, συνήθως NPO.
Με μικρότερη χωρητικότητα ξεκινά πιο γρήγορα ο ταλαντωτής ενώ με τη μεγαλύτερη είναι πιο σταθερός.
gV

----------


## thanasis 1

Τα ποδια του pic 11,32 ειναι η τροφοδοσιες (VDD) και τα ποδια 12,31 η γειωση.
Εγω και το 11 και το 32 θα τα συνδεσω στα 5 βολτ??Οπως επισης 12 και το 13 στη γειωση??

----------


## picdev

ναι , τι νόμιζες?

----------


## thanasis 1

Εγω νομιζα πως αναλογα τη λειτουργια συνδεες και τα αντιστοιχα vdd και vss.
Πρωτη φορα ασχολουμε με pic και μου φανηκε περιεργο,γι αυτο και ρωτησα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Οι πυκνωτες που πρεπει να βαλω στα κουμπια πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στα κουμπια ή κοντα στα πιν του pic??

----------


## picdev

κοντά στον pic , γιατί αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το interrupt on change τα κουμπιά θα πατιούνται μόνα τους, και για να γίνω ξεκάθαρος όχι κοντά αλλά πάνω στα πόδια του μΕ

----------


## thanasis 1

Μιας και τελειωσαν οι πασχαλινες διακοπες ειπα να κανω την εργασια για ενα εργαστηριο της σχολης.
Η εργασια αυτη ειναι ομαδικη και επειδη δεν καταφερα να πεισω την ομαδα μου να συναντηθουμε(πηρα απαντησεις οπως:δεν μπορω......)
 την εκανα τελικα εγω σημερα μιας και δεν εχουμε αλλο χρονο.Εχω σχεδιασει το κυκλωμα στο eagle και θα ηθελα αν εχει
καποιος ελευθερο χρονο να το τσεκαρι γιατι δεν θελω να τους παρω στο λαιμο μου.Το κυκλωμα παντως δεν ειναι μεγαλο.

----------


## thanasis 1

Μιας και ειχα ανοιξει εγω αυτο το θεμα παλαιοτερα και ειπα να κανω εδω την ερωτηση μου.
Εκανα το επιτυχημενο κυκλωμα το βαγγελη για ενα solar tracker που φτιαχνω και οδηγω το ρελε οπως φενετε στο παρακατω κυκλωμα 



επειδη ομως το βραδυ θελω το συστημα μου να γυριζει προς την ανατολη εκανα  την παρακατω μετατροπη



το εκανα δοκιμη στο bredboard αλλα μετρουσα ταση πισω απο την διοδο,το εχω σκεφτει λαθος??

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον για πειτε μου την αποψη σας σχετικα με την τροφοδοσια ενος κυκλωματος,εχω μια lcd 6610 και εναν pic οι τροποι τροφοδοσιας ειναι οι εξης:

1)Να χρησιμοποιησω ενα τροφοδοτικο 5v οπου θα τροφοδοτειται ο pic και ο σταθροποιητης 3.3v και μεσω του σταθεροποιητη θα τροφοδοτειται το mc34063 ωστε να μου δωσει τα 7v που θελω για το φωτισμο.

2)Να χρησιμοποιησω ενα τροφοδοτικο 12v οπου θα τροφοδοτει εναν σταθεροποιητη 7v για τον φωτισμο της οθονης,τα 7v θα πηγαινουν σε εναν σταθεροποητη 5v για τον pic και τελος τα 5v θα πηγαινουν σε
εναν 3.3v για την lcd.

Ο πρωτος τροπος ειναι ποιο σωστος απο αποψη απωλειων ή οχι??Ποιον απο τους δυο θα προτεινατε.

----------


## thanasis 1

Την καλησπερα μου  :Smile: ,ξεθαβω το θεμα μου και ερωτω.
Τον μικροελεγκτη που χρησιμοποιω θελω να τον βαζω σε κατασταση υπνου ωστε να εχω μικρη καταναλωση ρευματος,σκεφτομαι να βαλω αυτον τον σταθεροποιητη 3.3v που εχει πολυ χαμηλο ρευμα ηρεμιας.
Τον συγκεκριμενο σταθροποιητη θα τον τροφοδοτω με μπαταρια lipo 12v και θα τραβαω το πολυ 300mA,δεδομενου οτι εναι smd sot-23 λογικα δεν θα ζεματαει??Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου καει κατα την λειτουργια??

----------


## cycler

path4149.jpgΘα το ψήσεις αν τραβήξεις για περισσότερο από μερικά ms τα 300mA. Είναι πάρα πολλά για SOT23. Όσο χαλκό και να βάλεις στις πίστες δεν κάνει για τόσο ρεύμα συνεχόμενα. Είναι πάνω από 2.5 Watt!!!
Σκέψου άλλη σύνδεση, βάλε κάποια αντίσταση σε σειρά στην είσοδο του regulator, βάλε μεγάλο regulator, βάλε switching, αλλά όχι αυτό.

----------


## SProg

Εαν το τροφοδοτεις με 5V στην εισοδο τοτε η ισχυς πανω του θα ειναι 0.51W.

----------


## thanasis 1

Βεβαια μπορω τον σταθεροποιητη να τον τροφοδοτησω οχι απευθειας απο τα 12v αλλα απο μια κυψελη της lipo που μου δινει 4,2v και δεδομενου οτι ο σταθεροποιητης αυτος
εχει dropout voltage 340mV θα ειμαι σχετικα καλα,το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν πεσει η ταση της κυψελης κατω απο τα 3,6v θα εχω θεμα με τον σταθεροποιητη. 
Εαν βαλω 2 κυψελες(8,4v) θα εχω ισχυ 1,5w που ειναι και παλι πολυ.Τι αλλη λυση υπαρχει??Με 5v δεν μπορω να το τροφοδοτησω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Eχω βρει το σχηματικο για το nrf24l01 + rfx2401 και θελω να ρωτησω το εξης.
Αυτα τα ολοκληρωμενα ειναι σε πακετο qfn και εχουν ενα κεντρικο pad για την γειωση,σε ολες τις ετοιμες πλακετες υπαρχουν 9 ή 4 vias στην πλακετα που συνδεονται με την γειωση.
Την πλακετα θα την φτιαξω εγω και θα ειναι διπλης οψης οποτε οι επιλογες που εχω ειναι δυο και φενονται στην *φωτο*.Στην μια θα φευγουν χαλκοδιαδρομοι και στην αλλη θα υπαρχουν δυο vias.
Στην καλυτερη περιπτωση στο rfx2401 μπορω να βαλω 2 vias.Ποια ειναι καλυτερη λυση διοτι προκειται για ολοκληρωμενα rf??Μηπως να τα συνδειασω και τα δυο??
Γενικα και οι δυο θεωρουνται ημιμετρες λυσεις για την ομαλη λειτουργεια των ολοκληρομενων?Για πειτε την γνωμη σας.

Απλα δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα αν το exposed pad λειτουργει σαν ψυκτρα ή παιζει και καποιον αλλον ρολο.

----------


## nestoras

Να κανεις αυτό με τις τρύπες. Και δυο να μη μπορεσεις, με μια μεγαλη στο κεντρο θα καταφερεις να κολλησεις το exposed pad αλλα και ταυτόχρονα δημιουργήσεις μια γέφυρα για απαγωγή θερμότητας κι από το κάτω layer.

Το exposed pad είναι κυρίως για απαγωγή θερμότητας και στο 99% των περιπτώσεων συνδέεται στο gnd του κυκλώματος.

Να φροντίσεις να αφήσεις αρκετό χαλκό στο κάτω layer για την ψύξη του ολοκληρωμένου.

----------

thanasis 1 (20-03-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωραια σε ευχαριστω παναγιωτη.
Επισης αλλη μια ερωτηση,σε ετοιμες πλακετες με ολοκληρομενα rf,wifi,ble και γενικα σε οτι εχει να κανει με ασυρματη μεταδοση υπαρχουν δεκαδες vias γειωσης,γιατι ετσι??
Γενικα αν υπαρχουν δυο layer σε μια πλακετα πρεπει να υπαρχουν πολλα vias γεωσης??
Εγω οσες πλακετες εχω φτιαξει αντε να ειχα βαλει μεχρι 5 vias,εχει να κανει με rf κυκλωματα ή οχι?

----------


## nestoras

> Ωραια σε ευχαριστω παναγιωτη.
> Επισης αλλη μια ερωτηση,σε ετοιμες πλακετες με ολοκληρομενα rf,wifi,ble και γενικα σε οτι εχει να κανει με ασυρματη μεταδοση υπαρχουν δεκαδες vias γειωσης,γιατι ετσι??
> Γενικα αν υπαρχουν δυο layer σε μια πλακετα πρεπει να υπαρχουν πολλα vias γειωσης??
> Εγω οσες πλακετες εχω φτιαξει αντε να ειχα βαλει μεχρι 5 vias,εχει να κανει με rf κυκλωματα ή οχι?



Στις έτοιμες πλακέτες η μηχανή κάνει τις τρύπες και την επιμετάλλωση οπότε δεν τίθεται κάποιο θέμα δυσκολίας.
Το να κάνεις μια ή δύο μεγάλες τρύπες για να μπορέσεις να κολλήσεις το exposed pad είναι κάπως "πατέντα".
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κολληθεί με προθερμαντήρα, αέρα κτλ. ή να δώσεις την πλακέτα σε εταιρεία που κάνει assembly.

Ο λόγος που υπάρχουν τα vias κάτω από τέτοιου είδους ολοκληρωμένα είναι επειδή αυτά στην κατάσταση "transmit" τείνουν να θερμαίνονται αρκετά οπότε θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να ψύχονται. Όσον αφορά στο πλήθος των vias, υπάρχει ένα σημείο όπου θα πρέπει να ισορροπήσεις τη διάμετρο του κάθε via με το πλήθος αυτών.

Από πλευράς EMC θα ήταν προτιμώτερο να μην υπήρχαν καθόλου τρύπες στο ground plane οπότε δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι RF component ή όχι αλλά μόνο με το πόσο θερμαίνεται.

Τις πιο πολλές φορές στο datasheet προς το τέλος που αναφέρονται πληροφορίες για το footprint προτείνεται το πλήθος, η διάμετρος και η τοποθέτηση αυτών των vias οπότε αν είσαι κοντά σε αυτό που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής σίγουρα δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

Αν βάλεις πάρα πολλά vias και αν υπάρχουν κι ενδιάμεσα ground planes στην πλακέτα τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό η κόλληση στο exposed pad να μην καταφέρει να πιάσει κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία και να λιώσει λόγω της μεγάλης απαγωγής θερμότητας. Το προφίλ κόλλησης με αέρα για τα ολοκληρωμένα δίνεται κι αυτό από τον κατασκευαστή και λαμβάνει υπόψην και το ότι θα υπάρχει exposed pad με vias.

----------

thanasis 1 (20-03-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Οταν θελουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τον ακροδεκτη enable σε καποιο ολοκληρωμενο που αφορα την ενεργοποιηση - απενεργοποιηση του ποιος τροπος ειναι ποιο σωστος??
Τον ακροδεκτη αυτον να τον συνδεουμε κατευθειαν με τον ακροδεκτη του μικροελεγκτη που θα τον διαχειριζεται ή να συνδεεται και με μια pull down αντισταση?

----------


## SProg

Συνήθως τα σήματα Enable/Reset κτλ είναι Low-Enable (ενεργοποιούνται με λογικό '0'). *Συχνά* έχουν και ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση (Pull-Up) μεγάλης τιμής, οπότε βάζεις και εξωτερική.

(αντίστοιχη λογική αν το Enable χρειάζεται '1' για να ενεργοποιηθεί)

Καλό είναι πάντα να ορίζεις τη στάθμη που θέλεις με αντίσταση Up ή Down γιατί σε περίπτωση που τα Pin του μΕ είναι σε Hi-Z κατάσταση (κατά το Reset ή σε low-power) θα έχεις floating το Enable pin.

----------

thanasis 1 (15-05-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Χρησιμοποιω το drv8833 και θελω να ελεγχω το ακροδεκτη EN,οπως λεει στο datasheet εχει ενσωματωμενη pull-down αντισταση.
Θα βαλω και εξωτερικη pull-down οπως ειπες(σαββα).Τι τιμη πρεπει να εχει??Πως το υπολογιζω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον θελω να χρησιμοποιησω τον ασθητηρα acs711 και ετσι εχω συνδεση το gnd του αθητηρα με το agnd του μικροελλεγκτη ωστε να φιλτραρει τον "θορυβο",επισης εχω συνδεσει και εναν πικνωτη 1nf μεταξυ αναλογικου πιν και γειωσης.Εψαχνα στο νετ και επεσα πανω σε αυτο το κιτ οπου οδηγει το αναλογικο σημα του αισθητηρα σε ενα LM358 και σε ενα MCP3221.Ετσι το σημα μπορεις να το παρεις ειτε μεσω του a/d μετατροπεα ειτε απο τον ενισχυτη.

Εγω που ουσιαστικα φιλτραρω τον "θορυβο" συνδεοντας τον αισθητηρα στην αναλογικη γειωση του μικροελεγκτη θα παιρνω σχετικα καλες μετρησεις ή κρινεται απαραιτητο το σημα εξοδου να το περασω απο εναν ενισχυτη ή εναν μετατροπεα a/d??
Να πω οτι ο μικροελεγκτης εχει πανω το αναλογο κυκλωμα φιλτραρισματος και δεν συνδεεται απλα το gnd του αισθητηρα με το agnd του μικροελεγκτη.

----------


## thanasis 1

Καποια γνωμη?

----------


## SProg

Θανάση για ποιον μΕ μιλάμε;

----------


## thanasis 1

Ουσιαστικα  προκειται για την πλακετα teensy 3.6.

----------


## SProg

Αυτό βλέπω στα σχηματικά:
4324324.png

Γενικά στις αναπτυξιακές πλακέτες (ακόμα και του ίδιου του κατασκευαστή) δεν ακολουθούν αυτά που προτείνονται στο datasheet κατά το σχεδιασμό, αυτό άλλες φορές γίνεται για οικονομία Layer/υλικών ή δε ξέρω και γω τι άλλο (έχω δει πλακέτα της FTDI που είχε ανάποδα τα RX/TX σε uart<-> FTDI (το μόνο που έχει λογική είναι από τη βιασύνη για να 'βγάλουν' το αναπτυξιακό, ούτε καν το έλεγξαν)....

Δυστυχώς δε βρήκα κάπου τα Gerber της πλακέτας που αναφέρεις.


Επειδή βλέπω πως ο αισθητήρας έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση εξόδου, καλό είναι να βάλεις τον buffer που αναφέρεις. Τι θα γίνει εάν δεν τον βάλεις δεν απαντιέται γιατί επηρεάζεται και από άλλους παράγοντες (συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας, χωρητικότητες κτλ).

Ο εξωτερικός ADC και το κατά πόσο χρειάζεται εξαρτάται από τις ενέργειες που εκτελεί ο μΕ σου εκεινη τη στιγμή (σήματα SD κάρτας, PWM ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο ψηφιακό σήμα που θα εισάγει θόρυβο στο αναλογικό κομμάτι).

----------

thanasis 1 (15-06-19)

----------


## nestoras

Θανάση, αν θέλεις βάλε κάποιο σχηματικό για να σου πούμε περισσότερες γνώμες. Είναι δύσκολο για τον κάθε αναγνώστη να ψάχνει στο διαδίκτυο για datasheets.
Ξεκινάμε από το σχηματικό και μετά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις και κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες και στο layout του pcb για να έχεις ένα καθαρό σήμα.

Βασική ερώτηση: Στην είσοδο του hall sensor τι ρεύματα θα μετρας? DC ή AC? Κι αν είναι AC μέχρι τι συχνότητα?

----------

thanasis 1 (15-06-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

> Δυστυχώς δε βρήκα κάπου τα Gerber της πλακέτας που αναφέρεις.
> 
> Επειδή βλέπω πως ο αισθητήρας έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση εξόδου, καλό είναι  να βάλεις τον buffer που αναφέρεις. Τι θα γίνει εάν δεν τον βάλεις δεν  απαντιέται γιατί επηρεάζεται και από άλλους παράγοντες (συχνότητα  δειγματοληψίας, χωρητικότητες κτλ).
> 
> Ο εξωτερικός ADC και το κατά πόσο χρειάζεται εξαρτάται από τις ενέργειες  που εκτελεί ο μΕ σου εκεινη τη στιγμή (σήματα SD κάρτας, PWM ή  οποιοδήποτε άλλο ψηφιακό σήμα που θα εισάγει θόρυβο στο αναλογικό  κομμάτι).



Δεν υπαρχουν τα gerber της πλακετας διαθεσιμα σαββα,μονο αυτο το σχηματικο που εβαλες.
Επομενως αφου θα υπαρχουν σηματα pwm,εγγραφη σε sd card και ενα σωρο ψηφιακα σηματα θα πρεπει την ταση του αισθητηρα να την περασω πρωτα απο εναν ενισχυτη και την εξοδο του ενισχυτη στον a/d μετατροπεα ή κατευθειαν στον a/d μετατροπεα??






> Βασική ερώτηση: Στην είσοδο του hall sensor τι ρεύματα θα μετρας? DC ή AC? Κι αν είναι AC μέχρι τι συχνότητα?



DC θα μετραω.

----------


## SProg

Το ιδανικό είναι όπως το πλακετάκι που ανέβασες με το buffer και τον εξωτερικό  ADC.

Τώρα εάν δε μπορείς να βάλεις εξωτερικό ADC, βάλε μόνο το buffer και προσπάθησε να κάνεις τις μετρήσεις όταν πρέπει. Για παράδειγμα ξέρεις πότε γράφεις/διαβάζεις από την SD κάρτα ή ξέρεις πότε το PWM μεταβαίνει από '0' σε '1' ή από '1' σε '0'.

Θα πρέπει να παίρνεις μετρήσεις όταν το σήμα (του PWM) παραμένει  σε σταθερή στάθμη.

----------

thanasis 1 (15-06-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωραια, αρα ψαχνω για εναν ενισχυτη χαμηλου θορυβου και εναν a/d μετατροπεα.
Μαλλον θα βαλω το mcp3221 που εχει η ετοιμη πλακετα.

----------


## SProg

Δες και ποιο πρωτόκολλο σε βολεύει καλύτερα (I2C,SPI κτλ)

----------


## thanasis 1

Για i2c παω, βλεπω στην ti αλλα γινεται χαμος,τι να διαλεξεις??

----------


## SProg

Βαλε αυτον που προτεινουν στο πλακετακι.

Ξέχασα.. το reference καλό είναι να το δώσεις ξεχωριστά και όχι απο το VDD του MCU. Δες στο datasheet του εξωτερικου ADC:

reg.jpg

----------

thanasis 1 (15-06-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Πριν γραψεις αυτο ελεγα να βαλω αυτον.
Οχι??

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν υπαρχουν τα gerber της πλακετας διαθεσιμα σαββα,μονο αυτο το σχηματικο που εβαλες.
> Επομενως αφου θα υπαρχουν σηματα pwm,εγγραφη σε sd card και ενα σωρο ψηφιακα σηματα θα πρεπει την ταση του αισθητηρα να την περασω πρωτα απο εναν ενισχυτη και την εξοδο του ενισχυτη στον a/d μετατροπεα ή κατευθειαν στον a/d μετατροπεα??
> 
> 
> 
> DC θα μετραω.



Πόσο συχνα θα παίρνεις μετρήσεις;
Το dc ειναι ευκολη περιπτωση γενικα. Το σημα θα ειναι floating σε σχεση με τη γειωση της πλακεττας σου? Ποση ακριβεια θα εχει ο adc? Θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις και την αντίστοιχη reference ταση αν δεν υπαρχει εσωτερικη. Το ιδανικο θα ηταν αυτο που σου περιγραφει ο Σαββας, να προσεξεις να εχεις οσο γινεται λιγοτερες ψηφιακες μεταβασεις στο κυκλωμα οταν διαβαζεις το αισθητηριο. Ανεξαρτητου συχνοτητας, το cross talk μεταξύ των γραμμών της πλακέττας εχει να κανει με το πόσο απότομα ειναι τα μετωπα μετάβασης απο υψηλη σε χαμηλή στάθμη και το αντιστροφο. Υπαρχουν calculators για να βρεις τις ιδανικες αποστασεις στο layout ωστε να μην επηρεαζονται τα αναλογικα σηματα. Η χωριστη αναλογική  γειωση και ξεχωριστο reference gnd plane κατω απο τα αναλογικα σηματα ειναι απαραίτητα. Απο τη στιγμή που εχεις dc τοποθετώντας πυκνωτές κοντα στα σημεια μέτρησης και feritte beads εν σειρα θα κοψεις αρκετο θορυβο (κυριως στην είσοδο του adc). Κι εννοειται ότι θα παρεις οσο περισσότερες μετρήσεις μπορείς για να βγαλεις την ακριβή τιμή (οσες σου επιτρεπει η δειγματοληψία που θα εχεις δηλαδή). Ο "τυχαίος" θόρυβος τεινει να εξαλοίφεται οταν παιρνεις τον Μ.Ο. πολλών μετρήσεων.

----------


## nestoras

> Πριν γραψεις αυτο ελεγα να βαλω αυτον.
> Οχι??



Λίγο "αρχαίος" και πολυ αργος μου φαινεται με μια πρώτη ματιά....  :Smile:

----------


## SProg

> Το σημα θα ειναι floating σε σχεση με τη γειωση της πλακεττας σου?



Το μετρούμενο σήμα εννοείς Παναγιώτη; Είναι απομονωμένο αν εννοείς αυτό

1587.png

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλημερα,τελικα για a/d μετατροπεα θα παω στον mcp3221 γιατι ειναι σε sot-23 αλλα και γιατι δεν ξερω με ποια κριτηρια πρεπει να γινει η επιλογη.
Τωρα για ενισχυτη θα εβαζα το LM358 μιας και το προτεινει αλλα θελω παλι να ειναι σε sot-23 οποτε κοιταζω αυτα

TLV376

OPA320

MCP6291

----------


## SProg

Βάλε το 2ο

----------

thanasis 1 (15-06-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Οκ θα βαλω το OPA320,να ακολουθησω τo ιδιο σχηματικο οσο αφορα τον ενισχυτη,δεν θα πρεπει να αλλαξω κατι??Αναφερομαι στις αντιστασεις R5 και R6.
Επισης τις γειωσεις του OPA320,MCP3221 και acs711 αν τις συνδεσω με το agnd και οχι στο gnd της πλακετας θα εχω θεμα ή δεν θα εχει καποιο νοημα??

----------


## SProg

Άσε θέση στο PCB για τα 2 αυτά υλικά και βάλε R5=0R και R6 = NOT_USED

----------


## SProg

Θανάση τι project είναι; Καθαρά από περιέργεια.

----------


## thanasis 1

Σαββα προκειται ουσισαστικα για μια αναβαθμιση της πτυχιακης μου.
Ειχα φτιαξει εναν flight controller και τωρα το αναπτυσσω περαιτερω για την μεταπτυχιακη μου εργασια.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Επισης τις γειωσεις του OPA320,MCP3221 και acs711 αν τις συνδεσω με το agnd και οχι στο gnd της πλακετας θα εχω θεμα ή δεν θα εχει καποιο νοημα??



Οσο αφορα αυτο το κομματι??Ρωταω γιατι ολα αυτα εχουν να κανουν με το αναλογικο σημα.

----------


## SProg

Ολο το κομματι που αφορα τον αισθητηρα (ακομα και το κομματι που δημιουργει το reference) θα το πας στο AGND

----------

thanasis 1 (16-06-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωραια.
Παραδειγμα το ADP2504  εχει AGND και GND,κανονικα το AGND και το GND πρεπει να συνδεθουν μαζι  και να καταληξουν στο αναλογικο ground σωστα?Ή αυτο ειναι λαθος ή δεν ειναι απαραιτητο και  πρεπει να πανε κανονικα στο ground??
Γενικα οταν υπαρχει AGND και GND τα συνδεουμε μαζι και τα παμε στο αναλογικο ground??

----------


## SProg

Τα πας εκεί που σου λέει ο κατασκευαστής στο datasheet.

 Το υλικό που αναφέρεις έχει 2 εισόδους (PIN,VIN), η μία είναι για το διακοπτικό κομμάτι με το μεγάλο ρεύμα και η άλλη είναι για το εσωτερικό κύκλωμα (θα δεις τελεστικούς κτλ στο μπλοκ διάγραμμα).

Τα υλικά για το διακοπτικό κομμάτι (πχ πυκνωτές εισόδου-εξόδου) με το μεγάλο ρεύμα συνδέονται στο αντίστοιχο πολύγωνο, ενώ τα υλικά για το αναλογικό κομμάτι συνδέονται σε ξεχωριστό πολύγωνο.

Όλα τα GND πολύγωνα βέβαια στο τέλος συνδέονται στο ίδιο ενδιάμεσο ή bottom GND Layer.

Θα βάλεις μπαταρία και επιλέγεις τέτοιο converter;

----------


## thanasis 1

> Θα βάλεις μπαταρία και επιλέγεις τέτοιο converter;



Ναι μπαταρια θα μπει.
Στο κιτ EVAL-ADP2503 ειναι συνδεδεμενα μαζι agnd και gnd,ενω στο σχηματικο που εχει ειναι ξεχωριστα.

----------


## SProg

Και εδω ειναι ενωμένα:

https://www.analog.com/media/en/refe.../PRD1198r1.pdf

sdfsdf.gif

Σου το γράφει στο σχηματικό ότι είναι ενωμένα.





> Γενικά στις αναπτυξιακές πλακέτες...




lol.png

----------


## thanasis 1

Σωστα λαθος δικο μου.
Αυτο το λαθος που εβαλες το ειχα δει και εγω,γενικα σε πολλα υπαρχουν λαθη αρκει να εισαι σε θεση να τα δεις.
Αρα για το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οι ξεχωριστες γειωσεις(agnd-gnd)ολες πανε στο κοινο gnd,μιλαω παντα για το συγκεκριμενο??

----------


## SProg

Στο ίδιο πάνε αλλά με συγκεκριμένο σχεδιασμό/δρόμο στο PCB

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιταζοντας το datasheet του OPA320 βλεπω οτι με ταση εισοδου 3.3v που θα δινω ειμαι οκ.Απλα τωρα εχω θεμα με το voltage reference chip.
Το MCP3221 παιρνει ταση απο 2.7v εως 5.5v οποτε το reference chip MCP1525/41 που προτεινει το ξεχναω.
Ετσι τωρα κοιταω τα

MCP1501 

REF31-Q1

και τα δυο αυτα ειναι με πολλες επιλογες τασεις εξοδου.
Σκεφτομαι να βαλω το MCP1501-25 μιας και δεν ειμαι οριακα με την ταση τροφοδοσιας οπως με το MCP1501-30 οπου εχει ταση τροφοδοσιας 3.2v - 5.5v και ειμαι καπως οριακα αφου θα το τροφοδοτω απο τα 3.3v του κεντρικου σταθεροποιητη.Απο την αλλη με το REF3130-Q1 ειμαι πιο ανετος γιατι εχει ταση τροφοδοσιας VREF+0.05V - 5.5v.
Εγω γενικα θα εβαζα το ref3130-Q1 λογο του οτι ειναι sot23-3 αλλα δεν εγινε και τιποτα αν ειναι καλυτερα να βαλω το MCP1501-25 ή 30,πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι απ οτι ειδα.
Ακουω αποψεις.

Επισεις οσο αφορα την επιλογη της τασης αναφορας,γενικα πρεπει να ειναι οσο πιο δυνατον κοντα στην μεγιστη ταση εισοδου ADC??
Αρα η επιλογη της τασης αναφορας θα πρεπει να γινει με βαση αυτης??

----------


## SProg

Οτι τροφοδοσια/αναφορά έχει σχεση με τον αισθητηρα και το κυκλωμα του, δε πρεπει να περναει πιο πριν απο DC/DC μετατροπεα (χωρις να γεμισεις το μισο PCB με φιλτρα). Ειδικα στο κυκλωμα σου που εχεις μπαταρια (ιδανικη πηγη) ειναι προτιμοτερο να την αξιοποιήσεις ακομα παραπανω.

Παρε σαν δεδομενο την ελάχιστη τάση που μπορει να δωσει η μπαταρια σου και βαλε ενα LDO με μικρο dropout.

----------


## nestoras

> Επισεις οσο αφορα την επιλογη της τασης αναφορας,γενικα πρεπει να ειναι οσο πιο δυνατον κοντα στην μεγιστη ταση εισοδου ADC??
> Αρα η επιλογη της τασης αναφορας θα πρεπει να γινει με βαση συτης??



Ναι, ακριβώς, ώστε να μπορε να πετύχεις τη μέγιστη διακριτικότητα και ακρίβεια. Προσοχή, σε πολλους adc η ταση που μπορουν να δεχτουν τα pins εισοδου μπορεί να ειναι αρκετές φορές μεγαλύτερη απο την τάση τροφοδοσιας του adc. Η vrefernce δε μπορει να ειναι μεγαλύτερη της τάσης τροφοδοσιας όμως!

----------


## thanasis 1

> Οτι τροφοδοσια/αναφορά έχει σχεση με τον αισθητηρα  και το κυκλωμα του, δε πρεπει να περναει πιο πριν απο DC/DC μετατροπεα  (χωρις να γεμισεις το μισο PCB με φιλτρα). Ειδικα στο κυκλωμα σου που  εχεις μπαταρια (ιδανικη πηγη) ειναι προτιμοτερο να την αξιοποιήσεις  ακομα παραπανω.
> 
> Παρε σαν δεδομενο την ελάχιστη τάση που μπορει να δωσει η μπαταρια σου και βαλε ενα LDO με μικρο dropout.



Για τα 3.3v που τροφοδοτει ολα τα στοιχεια της πλακετας χρησιμοποιω το ADM7170 που εχει πολυ χαμηλο dropout voltage.
Τον dc/dc μετατροπεα τον θελω για αλλον λογο,μου μετατρεπει την ταση της μπαταριας σε εξοδο 5v για μια εξωτερικη πλακετα,δεν εχει να κανει με το κυριο κυκλωμα.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Ναι, ακριβώς, ώστε να μπορε να πετύχεις τη μέγιστη διακριτικότητα και ακρίβεια. Προσοχή, σε πολλους adc η ταση που μπορουν να δεχτουν τα pins εισοδου μπορεί να ειναι αρκετές φορές μεγαλύτερη απο την τάση τροφοδοσιας του adc. Η vrefernce δε μπορει να ειναι μεγαλύτερη της τάσης τροφοδοσιας όμως!



Επομενως συμφωνα με το datasheet του acs711 με sensitivity 55mv/A και quiescent output voltage VIOUT=1.65V (με ταση τροφοδοσιας 3.3v),η μεγιστη ταση adc του αισθητηρα θα ειναι 1.65 + (0.055 * 25) = 3.025v.
Αρα η ταση αναφορας μου θα πρεπει να ειναι 3v.Σωστα??

----------


## SProg

Ναι εκτός και αν όντως φτάσει τα +-25A και πάει η μέτρηση κοντά στο GND ή κοντά στο VCC, τότε δεν θα μετράς σωστά...

----------


## thanasis 1

Με το ζορι θα φτανει η καταναλωση τα 15Α οποτε ευτυχως τετοιο προβλημα δεν θα εχω. :Smile: 
Αρα να παιξω save και να βαλω ως reference voltage chip το REF31-Q1 ή να ρισκαρω και να βαλω το MCP1501 επειδη ειναι της ιδιας οικογενειας της microchip?
O σταθεροποιητης θα βγαζει καπου ~3.27v εξοδο και το mcp1501 εχει ελαχιστη ταση τροφοδοσιας 3.2,ειναι πολυ οριακο?

----------


## SProg

Όχι δεν έχει θέμα.

----------

thanasis 1 (17-06-19)

----------


## nestoras

> Με το ζορι θα φτανει η καταναλωση τα 15Α οποτε ευτυχως τετοιο προβλημα δεν θα εχω.
> Αρα να παιξω save και να βαλω ως reference voltage chip το REF31-Q1 ή να ρισκαρω και να βαλω το MCP1501 επειδη ειναι της ιδιας οικογενειας της microchip?
> O σταθεροποιητης θα βγαζει καπου ~3.27v εξοδο και το mcp1501 εχει ελαχιστη ταση τροφοδοσιας 3.2,ειναι πολυ οριακο?



200mV ειναι το max dropout για όλο το ευρος λειτουργίας. Εσύ θα είσαι πανω απο τα 200 παντα (εστω και οριακα), οπότε δε θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα και απο το reference θα τραβας ούτως ή άλλως ελαχιστο ρεύμα.

----------

thanasis 1 (18-06-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Τωρα οσο αφορα την μετρηση της τασης της μπαταριας.Εγω χρησιμοποιω το κλασσικο τροπο με τον διαιρετη τασης οπου διαβαζω την ταση σε μια αναλογικη εισοδο.
Στην περιπτωση μου στον flight controller το φορτιο ειναι μεγαλο,ετσι διαβαζοντας την ταση καθε 1 δευτερολεπτο βλεπω οτι παιρνω οτι να ναι μετρησεις,ουσιαστικα βυθιζεται η ταση.Οπως φενεται εδω μετα το 7:35.
*Αυτο εχει να κανει με την εσωτερικη αντισταση της μπαταριας??
*
Αν ομως στο διαστημα του 1 δευτερολεπτου παρω ταδε μετρησεις και παρω απο αυτες τον μεσω ορο διαβαζω σωστα την ταση της μπαταριας.
Εχω δει πολλα βιντεο οπως εδω (απο 22 δευτ)οπου σε αυτα βλεπεις οτι η ταση πεφτει ομαλα οπως και η ενδειξη της %.
Αυτο πως το κανουν,χρησιμοποιουν καποιο fuel gauge chip??Γενικα αρκει ενας διαιρετης τασης και μεσος ορος τιμων??

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον σημερα ηρθε η μερα να γινει το μονταρισμα της πλακετας,κολλαω τον σταθεροποιητη 3.3v και τσουπ στην πρωτη δοκιμη αρχιζουν τα καντιλια... :Lol: 
Εχω βαλει τον σταθεροποιητη 3.3v ADP7170ACPZ-3.3-R7 και οταν του δινω 5v στην εισοδο μου δινει εξοδο 4.3v αντι 3.3v,σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να το τσουρουφλισα με τον θερμο αερα και ετσι κολλισα ενα αλλο πιο "προσεκτικα" αλλα παλι τα ιδια μου εδινε εξοδο 4.3v.
Εχω ακολουθησει πιστα το σχεδιο που εχει στο datasheet και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν λειτουργει,να πω οτι την εξοδο την μετρησα χωρις καποιο φορτιo,αυτο ομως δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση κανονικα θα επρεπε να μετραω 3.3v.
Βαζω μια φωτογραφια απο το σχηματικο μου μπας και δειτε κατι εσεις παραπανω.

----------


## SProg

Πήρες το σωστό με fixed έξοδο 3.3V και όχι την ADJ έκδοση;

Μετράς την τάση με αναφορά σε GND  κοντά στο ολοκληρωμένο;

Εάν ναι, τότε ανέβασε το σχηματικό σε PDF...

----------


## thanasis 1

Σαββα ναι την εκδοση με την fixed 3.3v πηρα.
Ποιο σχηματικο θες??Της πλακετας που εφτιαξα??
Δοκιμασα και με μια μπαταρια στα 3.8v να τον τροφοδοτησω και πηρα ταση εξοδου 3.5v. :Confused1:

----------


## SProg

Της πλακέτας ή εάν δε θέλεις να το ανεβάσεις ολόκληρο (για διάφορους λόγους) τουλάχιστον ανέβασε τα σχηματικά που αφορούν τροφοδοσιες.

Σε PDF αν γίνεται γιατί είμαι διακοπές και δεν έχω υπολογιστή  :Smile:

----------


## thanasis 1

> Μετράς την τάση με αναφορά σε GND  κοντά στο ολοκληρωμένο?.



Ναι μετραω την ταση ακριβως στην εξοδο του.





> Της πλακέτας ή εάν δε θέλεις να το ανεβάσεις  ολόκληρο (για διάφορους λόγους) τουλάχιστον ανέβασε τα σχηματικά που  αφορούν τροφοδοσιες.
> 
> Σε PDF αν γίνεται γιατί είμαι διακοπές και δεν έχω υπολογιστή



Η αληθει ειναι οτι σχηματικο δεν υπαρχει,εγω γενικα τα φτιαχνω κατευθειαν,το μονο μου εχω ειναι το αρχειο .brd του eagle.
Θελεις να σου ανεβασω αυτο και να χρωματισω τις τροφοδοσιες κτλ?

----------


## SProg

ΟΚ ανεβασε το

----------


## SProg

Υπαρχει περίπτωση να έχεις και 2η τροφοδοσία πάνω στη πλακέτα και να επιστρέφει πίσω; 
Αν δε κανω λαθος βλέπω ένα κονεκτορα USB

----------


## thanasis 1

> Υπαρχει περίπτωση να έχεις και 2η τροφοδοσία πάνω στη πλακέτα και να επιστρέφει πίσω; 
> Αν δε κανω λαθος βλέπω ένα κονεκτορα USB



Γενικα μια ταση καθε φορα υπαρχει στο κυκλωμα ή θα ειναι τα +5v απο το usb ή η ταση απο την μπαταρια,υπαρχει παντως και μια διοδος μεταξυ τους.
Εκανα μια προσπαθεια δες την φωτο, οι κοκκινες γραμμες αφορουν τον μ/ε και τον step up converter.Απλα να πω οτι η πλακετα ειναι διπλης οψης οποτε υπαρχουν και τα αναλογα απο κατω.

----------


## SProg

Απομόνωσε την έξοδο του LDO (κόψε το track εξοδου εκεί που είναι η κόκκινη τομή που προσπάθησα να ζωγραφίσω.. μετά τραβάς ένα καλωδιακι οπως έβαλα για παράδειγμα με πράσινο χρώμα για να επαναφερεις τη πλακετα) πριν πάει και στα υπόλοιπα κυκλώματα και ξαναμετρα την τάση εξοδου. 

PhotoEditor_20190808_084125395.jpg


Μαλλον κάπου ενώνεις την εξόδου του step up και του LDO.

----------


## nestoras

Θανάση, έχεις αντιπαράλληλη δίοδο προστασιας απο εισοδο σε εξοδο του ldo? Μηπως την εβαλες ανάποδα? Ελεγξε part numbers για τη σωστη αριθμηση των pins. Μετρα εναν ldo εκτος πλακετας.
Δυστυχως χωρις σχηματικα το debugging ειναι απο δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο.

Στη θεση σου θα αφιερωνα μια δυο μερες για να φτιαξω σωστα σχηματικα αλλα αυτο ειναι προσωπικό σου θέμα.  :Smile: 

Ο μικροελεγκτης τροφοδοτειται με 3.3V? Υπαρχουν pull ups στα 5V?

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον σαββα το εκανα αυτο που ειπες αλλα παλι τα ιδια με την εξοδο του σταθεροποιητη.Στην δευτερη πλακετα που εχω αμονταριστη εβαλα μονο τον σταθεροποιητη με τα απολύτως απαραιτητα και τιποτα αλλο,τον τροφοδοτησα μεσω usb αλλα και με μπαταρια, παλι τα ιδια 4.3v ταση εξοδου.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν λειτουργει σωστα η εξοδος.Δεν ειναι τοσο κακοσχεδιασμενη πια η πλακετα για να δημιουργει προβληματα στην λειτουργια του.

Παναγιωτη εχω τσεκαρει πολλες φορες τα παντα ολα ειναι οκ συνδεδεμενα.Οταν λες να μετρησω εκτος πλακετας??
Ναι ο μ/ε ειναι στα 3.3v,η αληθεια ειναι οτι τον μικροελλεγκτη δεν τον εχω πανω,ευτυχως γιατι θα τον ειχα παρει στο χερι και θα εκλεγα το 30ευρο...Οχι δεν υπαρχουν pull up στα 5v.

----------


## SProg

Από πού αγόρασες τον σταθεροποιητή... Ξαναδες το  Part Number

----------


## nestoras

Η γείωση ειναι κοινη σε ολο το κυκλωμα? Μετρησε με πολυμετρο κι οχι παλμογραφο επάνω στα pins gnd και vout του ldo.

Υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να καις τους ldo στο κολλημα. Οταν λεω να τον δοκιμασεις εκτος πλακετας εννοω να κολλησεις στα γρηγορα 3 καλωδιακια στα ποδαρακια του και να το βαλεις σε πηγη 5V.

Το πως εισαι τοσο βέβαιος οτι τα εχεις ολα σωστα μου κανει εντυπωση μιας και δεν υπαρχουν σχηματικα. Χρησιμοποιησες σολντερινη για τη συναρμολογηση? Καθαρισες ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ την πλακετα μετα? Μπορει να ειναι ελατωματικοι ολοι οι ldo αν τους πηρες απο ebay. Το πιο πιθανο ομως ειναι ειτε οτι κατι σου βραχυκυκλωνει ειτε οτι εχεις λάθος στο σχεδιασμο. Δε νομιζω οτι θα βγαλεις ευκολα ακρη χωρις σχηματικα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Οι σταθερομποιητες ειναι αγορασμενοι απο mouser και ειναι αυτοι.
Η γειωση ναι ειναι κοινη,με εισοδο 5.32v(εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο) μετραω 4.3v  παναγιωτη και με 3.83v(μπαταρια) μετραω 3.5v.Το  :Boo hoo!:  του βιολα...
Παναγιωτη και εγω στην αρχη ετσι νομιζα αλλα εχω κολλισει με θερμο αερα αισθητηρες,μ/ε και ενα σωρο αλλα smd αλλα ολα δουλευουν κανονικα,μαλιστα τον αλλον σταθεροποιητη που κολλησα στην δευτερη πλακετα το εκανα με κολλητηρι πολυ γρηγορα.Δοκιμασα και αυτο που λες με καλωδιακια αλλα δεν δουλεψε και παλι.





> Το πως εισαι τοσο βέβαιος οτι τα εχεις ολα σωστα μου κανει εντυπωση μιας  και δεν υπαρχουν σχηματικα.



Κοιτα εγω ακολουθησα ακριβως το σχηματικο(εικονα1-σελ 1) που εχει το datasheet και σε συνδιασμο με το pin configuration (σελ 6) εβγαλα το κυκλωμα.
Αν θελετε φτιαχνω ενα σχηματικο για το πως ειναι συνδεδεμενος ο σταθεροποιητης δεν εχω θεμα,απλα θα ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που εχει το datasheet.

----------


## nestoras

Θανάση, βάλε το κύκλωμα που εχει η πλακετα σου βλέποντας τι εχεις συνδέσει μετρωντας επάνω στον χαλκό με το πολυμετρο. Το application note της analog ξερουμε οτι δουλευει!  :Smile:

----------


## SProg

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το βάζεις ανάποδα ?

----------


## thanasis 1

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το βάζεις ανάποδα ?



Οχι σαββα δυστυχως.... :Tongue2: 
Δυστυχως ο μονος τροπος για να δω αν δουλευει ειναι να φτιαξω αυτην την πλακετα για να δω τι γινεται.

----------


## SProg

Το κύκλωμα είναι απλό, εφόσον το κάνει και με αποκομμένη τη έξοδο και σε 2 διαφορετικες πλακέτες... μάλλον κάτι είναι λάθος στο PCB.

Βεβαιωσου ξανά για το κοινό GND

----------


## thanasis 1

> Βεβαιωσου ξανά για το κοινό GND



Σαββα στην πλακετα μου η γειωση ειναι και στα δυο στρωματα και στο πανω και στο κατω τα οποια εννωνονται μεταξυ τους και κατω απο το τσιπ(epad) αλλα και γενικα σε αλλα σημεια.
Να φταιει που εχω συνδεσει το πιν sense κατευθειαν στην εξοδο και οχι κοντα στο φορτιο οπως λεει:

_Sense Input. Connect this pin as close as possible to the load for best load regulation. Use an external resistor divider to set the output voltage higher than the fixed output voltage
_
οπως το εχει και στην πλακετα τους(χαλκοδιαδρομος που παει στο jp2)??

----------


## nestoras

Νομίζω ότι θα ειχες το "αναποδο" αποτελεσμα: Μικρότερη τάση στο φορτιο (κάποια milivolts) κι ακριβώς 3.3V επανω στην εξοδο του ldo.

----------


## SProg

Υπάρχει κάποια μικρή κατανάλωση στην έξοδο του LDO; Εάν όχι δοκίμασε προσθέσεις φορτίο με κάποια αντίσταση (πχ 10kΩ) και δες αν αλλάζει η τάση εξόδου.

----------

mikemtb (09-08-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Συνδεσα μια αντισταση 10kΩ αλλα η ταση εμεινε αμεταβλητη 4.3v,ακομα συνδεσα ενα led με μια 56ohm αντισταση και επεσε η ταση στα 2.6v.

----------


## SProg

Πόσες πλακέτες έχεις και πόσα ολοκληρωμένα;  Εάν δε βιάζεται μπορείς να μου στείλεις μια πλακετα και ένα ολοκληρωμένο με ΕΛΤΑ (για πιο φθηνά) και μπορώ να το κολλήσω και να σου πω τι φταίει.

Αλλιώς είναι δύσκολο χωρίς να έχουμε σχηματικά.

----------

thanasis 1 (11-08-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για αυτην την προταση...Εχω παραγγειλει τεσσερα ολοκληρωμενα και περιμενω να ερθουν.
Οταν ερθουν για αρχη θα προσπαθησω να δω αν μου βγαζει 3.3v χωρις να το κολλησω πανω στην πλακετα για να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν τα τσουρουφλιζω,αν και πιστευω οτι δεν το κανω.
Το σχηματικο του σταθεροποιητη ειναι αυτο.Για τον πυκνωτη 1nF στον πιν ss που λεει στο datasheet εχω θεση στο pcb αλλα δεν παιζει τοσο ρολο για την εξοδο.Παρολα αυτα εγω τον εχω βαλει.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να καις τους ldo στο κολλημα. Οταν λεω να τον δοκιμασεις εκτος πλακετας εννοω να κολλησεις στα γρηγορα 3 καλωδιακια στα ποδαρακια του και να το βαλεις σε πηγη 5V.



Ηρθαν και τα καινουργια ολοκληρωμενα και το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα ηταν να κολλησω καλωδιακια στα Vin,GND,EN,SENSE και Vout,τα κολλησα τοσο γρηγορα που δεν καταλαβε τιποτα το τσιπ.
Βαζω ταση τροφοδοσιας 5.3v και παλι μετραω ταση εξοδου 4.3v :Head: .Αποσυνδεσα το καλωδιακη sense απο το Vout και επεσε 3.8v.Με λιγα λογια παλι τα ιδια...κανονικα και ετσι δεν επρεπε να δειχνει ταση εξοδο 3.3v και ας μην εχω τους πυκνωτες που χρειαζεται??

----------


## SProg

> Πόσες πλακέτες έχεις και πόσα ολοκληρωμένα;  Εάν δε βιάζεται μπορείς να μου στείλεις μια πλακετα και ένα ολοκληρωμένο με ΕΛΤΑ (για πιο φθηνά) και μπορώ να το κολλήσω και να σου πω τι φταίει.
> 
> Αλλιώς είναι δύσκολο χωρίς να έχουμε σχηματικά.



 :Very Happy: DDDDDD

----------


## nestoras

Βαλε λιγο το mouser part number του σταθεροποιητη σου. Θα βαλω ενα δυο κομματια στην επομενη παραγγελια μου για δοκιμη. Κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## thanasis 1

> Βαλε λιγο το mouser part number του σταθεροποιητη σου. Θα βαλω ενα δυο κομματια στην επομενη παραγγελια μου για δοκιμη. Κατι δεν παει καλα...



Δεν ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο με εχει τρελανει.Τωρα θα μου πεις βαλε εναν αλλον σταθεροποιητη να τελειωνεις, απλα δεν εχω ορεξη να ξανα αλλαξω το pcb.
Αυτος ειναι ο σταθεροποιητης.

----------

nestoras (24-08-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Μετα απο πολλους ελεγχους και δοκιμες το λαθος βρεθηκε,τελικα υπηρχε ψυχρη κολληση στον πυκνωτη εξοδου και για αυτο μου εδειχνε λαθος ταση στην εξοδο.Τον κολλησα ξανα και τωρα πλεον μετραω 3.29V.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι χωρις τον πυκνωτη στην εξοδο του σταθεροποιητη αυτος δεν βγαζει την σωστη σταθεροποιημενη εξοδο.Στην δευτερη πλακετα οπως ειχα πει που τον ειχα δοκιμασει δεν ειχα βαλει πυκνωτη στην εξοδο του γιατι πιστευα πως δεν ειναι αναγκαιο.Επομενως απο τυχη βρηκα το προβλημα.
Παντως ευχαριστω θερμα σαββα και παναγιωτη για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## thanasis 1

Χρησιμοποιω τον adc converter ADC121C021 με ταση αναφορας τα 1.25v και εχω συνδεση τις pull up αντιστασεις(i2c) στα 3.3v,ο μικροελεγκτης τροφοδοτειται και αυτος με  3.3v.
Εκανα ουσιαστικα το σχηματικο που εχει στην σελιδα 31(εικονα 36),βεβαια λιγο ποιο πανω στην σελιδα αυτη λεει

_"It is important that the pull-up resistors are pulled to the same voltage potential as VA".

_Ξεγελαστικα με το σχηματικο που εχει στο datasheet γιατι εκει δεν τις εχει συνδεμενες στο VA,η ερωτηση ειναι θα εχω σοβαρο προβλημα τωρα με την λειτουργια του adc?

----------


## SProg

Μα η ελάχιστη τάση VA είναι 2.7V

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι σωστα....ισχυει η ιδια ερωτηση(#103) αλλα με 3v ταση αναφορας. :Biggrin:

----------

